# 1969 El Camino project



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I consolidated your second post into the first one and broke it up a bit so we can get this more attention.  

I love build projects it looks like it may keep your busy for awhile...Do you plan on dropping in any other engine to race it? Or just to cruise along?


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I love build projects it looks like it may keep your busy for awhile...Do you plan on dropping in any other engine to race it? Or just to cruise along?


Its going to be a project that will last me probably for my whole life ( im 20 now). i will more than likely improve it every year little by little. right now there is no engine or transmission and i guess it has wiring harness issues. my thought it to sand the rust off, paint the whole car with rattle cans just to keep it from rusting and throw a 350 small block in there and a 700r4 transmission and cruise around maybe bring it to car shows. i have a 383 stroker to go into it but we tore it down due to damaged heads and valves. that motor is going to cost about 3000 to put back together but i expect well over 425 horsepower. it was originally built by a nascar engine builder and has forged internals so im told. once that motor is in there ill definately run it down the drag strip a few times.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

NICE! 20 years old with a project car, you will come out with a lot of exprience from it. Wish i was lucky to have a car to build. 

I don't know how much that rust-o-leum really protects and all that, but if your aiming for a rat rod, i wouldn't worry all too much about it. Keep us posted


----------



## gdipilato (Apr 8, 2013)

i sanded the rust down to bare metal rust-o-leum was just by chance the brand wal-mart carries the most of. so far i think its looking ok especially because i will get it properly painted eventually. my dad said it looked "scetchy" and i take that as a compliment here are some pictures so far i have used about 35 dollars worth of paint. next i really have to focus on getting a powertrain for it. what i might do is get a newer fuel injected motor and see it that will work.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that's going to be some work but I'm sure it'll be worth it once you're done. Keep up the updates and don't let it die.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

